# Move to Guadalajara?



## qdull (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently purchased a condo in Guadalajara with my fiancé I've been several times to Guadalajara. I am Canadian and wish to eventually work in Guadalajara (in roughly 1 year). I am a bank manager in Canada and would probably seek out something banking related in Guadalajara. My spanish is also very strong (I have a proficiency certificate from a Canadian University).

Does anyone have some tips? I've been researching everything a lot but would love to hear from some expats....to live there, what would the typical monthly expenses be? I have no kids and I own my condo free and clear. Also before moving down I'll establish my investments to pay me my dividends in cash (roughly $4,000 per year).

My fiancé's family live about 5 minutes from my Condo.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

qdull said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently purchased a condo in Guadalajara with my fiancé I've been several times to Guadalajara. I am Canadian and wish to eventually work in Guadalajara (in roughly 1 year). I am a bank manager in Canada and would probably seek out something banking related in Guadalajara. My spanish is also very strong (I have a proficiency certificate from a Canadian University).
> 
> ...


$4000 usd/year is about $4000 mxn/mo. That is pretty minimal to live on even without rent payments. It is possible, depending on your life style. I have pretty inexpensive habits and still spend about twice that. Most spend a lot more. Also, you will need permission from Mexican Migración to work and it might be difficult to get. One friend of mine couldn't get a job without permission to work and couldn't get permission to work without a job. Good luck.


----------



## qdull (Jun 22, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> $4000 usd/year is about $4000 mxn/mo. That is pretty minimal to live on even without rent payments. It is possible, depending on your life style. I have pretty inexpensive habits and still spend about twice that. Most spend a lot more. Also, you will need permission from Mexican Migración to work and it might be difficult to get. One friend of mine couldn't get a job without permission to work and couldn't get permission to work without a job. Good luck.


I believe I have to live in mexico for a number of years to become "mexican". My girlfriend is Mexican and obviously so is her entire family. She has many lawyers in the family too which should help. The 4,000$ per year is just some added income, I do not plan to live on it. She will be working and earning about 10,000 MXN per month.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

qdull said:


> I believe I have to live in mexico for a number of years to become "mexican". My girlfriend is Mexican and obviously so is her entire family. She has many lawyers in the family too which should help. The 4,000$ per year is just some added income, I do not plan to live on it. She will be working and earning about 10,000 MXN per month.


By become "Mexican", do you mean becoming a Mexican citizen? I don't have the details at my fingertips, but I believe that if you and your girlfriend get married, that will make your path to Mexican citizenship shorter. Having lawyers in her family could help if they are immigration lawyers. I would consider an income of $10,000 a month as a minimum for a not luxurious middle-class lifestyle unless it doesn't include rent.


----------



## qdull (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess the point of me posting on this forum is for a few things:

- Finding work as a foreigner? Is it easy if you are coming as a professional from Canada/US?
- It seems to me that many of you are retired living on passive incomes, what is the work life like in Mexico from a Canadian/Americans perspective?
- Any other tips?

Note that I am 26 years old so that I have a lot of years ahead of me in the work force.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh boy!
1. If you wish to reside in Mexico, you MUST apply for a residence visa at your nearest Mexican consulate in Canada. You will have to prove financial resources from either retirement or investments. 
2. You would need a formal job offer to have any chance of getting INM government permission to work in Mexico and that can be very difficult. Lawyers in Mexico; well, that is another topic all together!
3. If you did manage to secure a job, the wage will be tiny, compared to US or Canadian wages.
4. Having a Mexican girlfriend will offer little advantage unless her family owns a bank. However, if you are fully bilingual and culturally adapted, you might have a chance. Apply while still in Canada.


----------



## qdull (Jun 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Oh boy!
> 1. If you wish to reside in Mexico, you MUST apply for a residence visa at your nearest Mexican consulate in Canada. You will have to prove financial resources from either retirement or investments.
> 2. You would need a formal job offer to have any chance of getting INM government permission to work in Mexico and that can be very difficult. Lawyers in Mexico; well, that is another topic all together!
> 3. If you did manage to secure a job, the wage will be tiny, compared to US or Canadian wages.
> 4. Having a Mexican girlfriend will offer little advantage unless her family owns a bank. However, if you are fully bilingual and culturally adapted, you might have a chance. Apply while still in Canada.


I have a friend of mine in Canada who spoke perfect spanish (with a mexican accent even!) and he told me something similar

Now, my GF and I are getting married in México in 2014. I believe we have to have a child together before they'd consider giving me some kind of residence status if I do not meet any of the other criteria. I do not have investment income of 2400 USD per month.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may want to re-evaluate your plans and expectations while you wait for 2014 to arrive. A child is not necessary, but marriage will make a difference if she can prove that she can support you in Mexico.
Life is not as simple as it once was. Without the qualifying resources, you will not get a residence visa, but could visit Mexico as a tourist on 180 day tourist permits, leaving the country to renew every 179 days. However, you could not work, etc.
Only a Residente Permanente allows you to work, and that has even higher requirements for income/investments. It is also the status that you would seek after marriage to a citizen.


----------



## qdull (Jun 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> You may want to re-evaluate your plans and expectations while you wait for 2014 to arrive. A child is not necessary, but marriage will make a difference if she can prove that she can support you in Mexico.
> Life is not as simple as it once was. Without the qualifying resources, you will not get a residence visa, but could visit Mexico as a tourist on 180 day tourist permits, leaving the country to renew every 179 days. However, you could not work, etc.
> Only a Residente Permanente allows you to work, and that has even higher requirements for income/investments. It is also the status that you would seek after marriage to a citizen.


rv,

Thank you for the information that's essentially what I've been reading through various sources.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You may want to re-evaluate your plans and expectations while you wait for 2014 to arrive. A child is not necessary, but marriage will make a difference if she can prove that she can support you in Mexico.


Would his fiancée's future salary of 10,000 pesos a month be enough to sponsor him as a dependent? I rather doubt it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Novias do not count, but the amount is up to INMs rules for familial qualification, if they were married.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Novias do not count, but the amount is up to INMs rules for familial qualification, if they were married.


Does anyone know what that amount is? Is it a set amount, or does it vary from INM office to INM office depending on the phase of the moon or the mood of the person you're dealing with?


----------



## qdull (Jun 22, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Novias do not count, but the amount is up to INMs rules for familial qualification, if they were married.


We have plans to be married in 2014, but yes as it stands she is my novia.


----------

